# doesn't like swimming!



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

All of mine can swim but don't. Buddy will get his ball from the water but he is not water obsessed like your girl. He just don't see the point in swimming!

The yorkies will cool off in the water but prefer to be sun worshippers!

You could not keep my previous Golden, Lucky out of the water! He was like that from day one yet did not like kiddly pools- Go figure.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Not all dogs like water or are swimmers. If she's enjoying being in the water splashing around, that might be all she wants to do. It could change, but maybe not.

My boy LOVES the water and will swim and retrieve bumpers or balls as long as you let him. He'd rather be in the water than on the beach. My girl will paddle around, swim some, she'll get out and roll in the sand for awhile, she loves the sand. Then will get back in the water and swim some more. Shes in and out of the water the whole time we're at the beach.


----------



## Leslie B (Mar 17, 2011)

Will she swim out to you if you are in the water? Will she swim out to the bumper or toy if the lab is not present? Is she still doing the puppy splash or does she swim like an adult dog?

If you want her to swim you have to make it more fun than it is now.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

My guy like to stand in water only, he won't lie in it or swim. He's always had a baby pool and we have a pool.


----------



## janina (Mar 10, 2013)

thanks for the replies guys!
she won't swim out to us when we are in the water,she won't retrieve without her lab friend either. we have paddled with her over to a little sandbank in our creek and then started paddling back and she will swim back, not splashing anymore but swimming 'normal'  she just would prefer to catch a ride on the board! lol! I just thought all goldens love to swim since they were bred to retrieve water birds. funny enough, we were joking about it when we first got her....how funny it would be when we (the kayak people) had a golden that doesn't like to swim..hehehe. maybe we brought that on ourselves.
I would love for her to swim more, but only if she enjoys it!


----------



## Barkr (Dec 23, 2011)

Roxy loves to swim, and she is super competitive. Throw a ball/toy and pretend you are going after it as well she turns on the turbo thrusters and keeps looking behind while swimming. Lol she can almost create a wake.


----------

